# PVR 522



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea when the PVR 522 will be coming out?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They will be showing the 522 (and 322) at the Upcoming "Team Summit" in Atlanta.

It will be the dealers first time to see and use the new receivers. I am looking forward to hearing reviews from folks who go and use the units.


----------



## Lord Legend (Feb 13, 2003)

I do hate when I screw up my user name


----------



## Lord Legend (Feb 13, 2003)

Dang you are fast Scott 

When is that Summit?

I hope the 522's are available before they start trying to charge monthly for the Dishplayers again, even though my DP has work perfect from the day I bought it, I don't want to pay $10 a month to keep using it.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would expect the 522's to be available in June in limited quantities.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Now the 522 has a PVR and two tuners/two outputs correct?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup that is correct!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

So how is the 522 different from the 721?

- John...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dual Tuners with two outputs so that you can watch seperate shows on 2 TV's (It includes 2 remotes) plus you can share your PVRed recordings between the two TV's.


----------



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

It figures....just ordered a 721. Guess I should have found this forum a day earlier and I might have waited for the 522. My old 5000 is starting to get a bit "Flakey", but been a good unit since 1998, bouncing around in my 5th wheel RV.

Steve


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Is it just me or does this Coax out thing sound like a bad plan? I've have high quality coax run in my house and for the super bowl I used the coax out on my 721 to run into the wall up to the closet and from there about 20 feet into the gameroom (So the sound would match as you can hear one from the other. While the picture was decent in the gameroom, it was appalling compared to the SVHS picture on the Living room TV.

I don't want an analog out. I want the digital stream over ethernet to a separate receiver which can perform the decoding and output to a TV. Wouldn't this seem to be the logical way of doing it? Sure I only have one receiver and one fee with the 522, but it also means I have to switch cables around in the closet if I decide to share from the Receiver to Location B and then need to switch to C. With wireless networking and some homes being completely networked like mine, this would seem to be the right decision. I think it is more probable that people have the ethernet or a wireless network (or be willing to work with one) than they have the extra coax to everywhere.


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

what is the pricing going to be for 522?


----------



## mgavin (Mar 13, 2003)

The dual output functionality could be enabled on the 721 as well as the hardware in that respect is the same between the 522 and the 721. Being that we haven't seen anything related to internet features yet I'm wondering if we ever will. At this rate the cheaper 522 will actually have more "features" then the 721!(the 721 will have 90 hours recording compared to 60 on the 522 though) At the price point of the 721 I think E* should provide not just a stable machine, but one loaded with every feature that they can possibly add - this means a cheaper receiver shouldn't do anything it can't...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well by the time it comes out the hard drives will probably be bigger at that point. The 522 does look like it is the same size as the 721, so maybe they should use up that space. There would be a reason for it being just as big and that would be a reason for it if that is the case. 

I wonder how Dish is going to market the 322 since the second receivers can be had for an extra $50 with their promotions right now. I would think the whole point of the 322 is to make it cheaper for the customer and to take up less space as well. That would be the benefits the customers would see. If it is not any cheaper than the customers may choose to just have two individual receivers instead so that way they would not have to have two wires to the one room then go from there to another room, it may mean more work installation wise in getting the signal to a second room.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcrash _
> *Is it just me or does this Coax out thing sound like a bad plan? I've have high quality coax run in my house and for the super bowl I used the coax out on my 721 to run into the wall up to the closet and from there about 20 feet into the gameroom (So the sound would match as you can hear one from the other. While the picture was decent in the gameroom, it was appalling compared to the SVHS picture on the Living room TV. *


Depends on how they implement it. The reason you got such a bad signal the way you did it, is because the modulator that's built into the 721 is designed to drive a TV over a very short run. You would have gotten a better picture (but still not as good as the SVideo output) if you had used a high quality modulator to drive the connection to the other TV.

joe


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Well by the time it comes out the hard drives will probably be bigger at that point. The 522 does look like it is the same size as the 721, so maybe they should use up that space. There would be a reason for it being just as big and that would be a reason for it if that is the case.
> 
> I wonder how Dish is going to market the 322 since the second receivers can be had for an extra $50 with their promotions right now. I would think the whole point of the 322 is to make it cheaper for the customer and to take up less space as well. That would be the benefits the customers would see. If it is not any cheaper than the customers may choose to just have two individual receivers instead so that way they would not have to have two wires to the one room then go from there to another room, it may mean more work installation wise in getting the signal to a second room. *


The advantage of the 2nd tuner in a 322 vs two 301's is that with two 301's subs have to pay the extra $4.99 mirroring fee. From what I understand their will not be an extra mirroring fee on that 2nd tuner on a 322 or 522, E* could charge more for a 322 then two 301's and subs with the 322 would still come out on top in the long run, because of no mirror fee.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Freeland _
> *
> 
> The advantage of the 2nd tuner in a 322 vs two 301's is that with two 301's subs have to pay the extra $4.99 mirroring fee. From what I understand their will not be an extra mirroring fee on that 2nd tuner on a 322 or 522, E* could charge more for a 322 then two 301's and subs with the 322 would still come out on top in the long run, because of no mirror fee. *


Only if your tv's are nearby or you don't care about picture quality. As I stated earlier, If it just has a Coax out, your picture is not going to be good enough for you to think that $4.99 a month savings is an "advantage".


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There would be extra required for installation though. I suppose they will have the 322 as a UHF receiver because thats whats needed to turn the channels in other rooms.


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

I almost called Dish Depot to order the 721 and sell my 7200 via ebay. Now, I am reconsidering. It sound like the 721 & 522 are alike. I don't have my receiver hooked up to the phone line and don't use it for internet purposes, plus I don't have HDTV (and won't for at least 5 years to come). So, I can wait until June, if that is truly when they are coming out.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wise choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

I thought HDTV was manditory by 2006.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Digital transmissions are mandatory but not HDTV. I think the 2006 date has been pushed back but I am not sure on it.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by llunken _
> *I thought HDTV was manditory by 2006. *


Nope.

Digital Broadasts of local OTA stuff will be manatory, but not HDTV. Standard Definition Quality shows can also be transmitted digitally just like HD.

Just as both color and black & white shows can both be transmitted over Analog broadcast, then both SDTV and HDTV can both be sent over Digital.

Its just that the Analog broadcasts will be shut off from your friendly local TV broadcaster.

So if you have a antenna connected to your TV or VCR tuner, you will have a problem come 2006. But if you have Satellite Box or a Cable Box connected to your TV, then the shutdown of 2006 will not effect you.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Which would mean more business for satellite since its sent digitally already without the need of a new digital tv.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Which would mean more business for satellite since its sent digitally already without the need of a new digital tv. *


Not quite.

There will be conversoin boxes available, at radio shack and probably at your local grocery store, that will convert the digital transmissions to good old fashioned NTSC that you can then plug into your old TV. Some what similar to a cable box or a satellite receiver. No need for a whole new TV.

E* will need to update some of their equipment, as they use off the air antennas in some areas.

Finally, there is no guarentee that analog transmissions will be turned off in 2006 .

from the FCC website

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/policy/dtv/

"In addition, last fall Congress included provisions in the Balanced Budget Act of 1997 that would extend analog service beyond the 2006 date if certain conditions exist. They include a variety of conditions such as: the failure of one or more of the largest TV stations in a market to begin broadcasting digital TV signals due to causes outside the broadcasters control, or if fewer than 85% of the TV households in a market are able to receive digital TV signals off the air either with a digital TV set or with an analog set equipped with a converter box or subscribe to a cable-type service that carries the DTV stations in the market."

So unless 85% of the households in your market can receive the digital TV signals, they will not be turned off.

IMHO, there is no way this will happen in 2006. There will be a very vocal uprising that will get the attention of the elected federal officals who will do anything to keep their voters happy.

I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The convertor box may be pricey at first though and people may just get a satellite instead since it will be so much cheaper. Heck you can even get your locals over the satellite in most places now, especially by 2006.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Will the 522 have two UHF remotes, or one RF and one UHF?


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

AT the summit last year the 522 was shown with 2 RF remotes. They also had the 322 there but I don't remember to much about it. I was just looking at the 522. It was cool because the demo remotes had different color buttons to keep track of which tuner you were using. 

Personally I would be really upset if they release the 522 before the 921. If they want to help the HD format more HD receivers need to get into the market. 

Guess we will have to wait and see. We know the track record of DISH and new receivers. Look at what happened with the 721 and from what I have been hearing the 921 could be delayed till Aug. 

Originally I was being told end of May.

Shawn


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlyingDiver _
> *
> 
> Depends on how they implement it. The reason you got such a bad signal the way you did it, is because the modulator that's built into the 721 is designed to drive a TV over a very short run. You would have gotten a better picture (but still not as good as the SVideo output) if you had used a high quality modulator to drive the connection to the other TV.
> ...


That can't be the whole answer...there must have been something wrong with the coax or fittings or possibly the front end of the receiver has a problem (are you sure you were on the right channel?). On-board modulators are almost always designed to have at least 3 dB of output, and even one out of spec should put out at least 0 dB. 20 or 30 feet of coax will not attenuate channel 3 or 4 significantly, maybe by 1 dB, which is not enough to be visible on any tuner.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

I have my 501 and my 301 both outputting to splitters and travelling from one end of the house to the other and the picture is mostly just beautiful. The weak links are the cheap Radio Shack switches (you have to shake and bang the damn things to get the noise out of the picture sometimes) and TVs where the signal goes through a VCR first.

None of these are great TVs, but that's why they're getting the coax output and not composite or S-Video.

-Robert


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TomCat _
> *
> 
> That can't be the whole answer...there must have been something wrong with the coax or fittings or possibly the front end of the receiver has a problem (are you sure you were on the right channel?). On-board modulators are almost always designed to have at least 3 dB of output, and even one out of spec should put out at least 0 dB. 20 or 30 feet of coax will not attenuate channel 3 or 4 significantly, maybe by 1 dB, which is not enough to be visible on any tuner. *


Well This run is more like 80 feet as it goes up, to the second floor and all the way from one side of the house to the other which is a guaranteed 55 feet.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcrash _
> *
> 
> Well This run is more like 80 feet as it goes up, to the second floor and all the way from one side of the house to the other which is a guaranteed 55 feet. *


Try putting in a line amp.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Two IR remotes to a two tuner receiver? I doubt that is how it will be sold. I bet it will be one UHF remote and one IR remotes.


----------

